# We made the local paper!



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Unfortunately no pics of our house but I'll take it. Better stock up on some more candy. I only bought 1,600 pieces.
http://www.recordnet.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20081028/A_LIFE/810280301


----------



## Lachoween (Aug 6, 2008)

Congratulations! That's so Cool!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

cool!


----------

